# Looking for work in IL south burbs



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm looking for work for the 2010 season I'm in lockport and have been pushing snow for 14 years now weather in my truck or some one else's..

1986 Ford F250 Diesel one brake down last season blew the old pump...

7.6 myers New E-60 with wings 10.5 total width with a Buyers spreader 600 lb cap.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm still looking for work in the south burbs.....


----------



## Siberian Husky (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey Email me and I can give you some places that are Hiring both drivers and subs in and around joilet area *[email protected]*


----------



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Reliable... if you land a gig and the contractor is looking for more trucks.. let me know. I will do the same for you if I find someone honest this year to work for. I'm in Westmont.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

Banger;1085387 said:


> Hey Reliable... if you land a gig and the contractor is looking for more trucks.. let me know. I will do the same for you if I find someone honest this year to work for. I'm in Westmont.


will do banger


----------



## Siberian Husky (Oct 3, 2010)

These guys that I mentioned are honest and pay on time and are looking for more subs they have lots near lockport and westmont


----------



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm interested but going to hold off till "Relibale" makes contact 1st. Its his thread. I'm just a guest lol.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

Banger;1085666 said:


> I'm interested but going to hold off till "Relibale" makes contact 1st. Its his thread. I'm just a guest lol.


ah make the call if you want I have sent him an email so no worries


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah kevin miller is not looking for subs just employees to run his vehicles


----------

